# Looking for a Weimaraner Pup



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a breeder in the ND/SD/MT area that has one available? Not looking for super dog, but good lines and reasonable $.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Do you want a hunting dog or a pet?

There is no such thing as a cheap weim that hunts and even a expensive one is no guarantee.

If you want a pet get a weim, if you want a good hunting dog get a GSP or a Wire.

And I have nothing against weims, just giving you my extremely experienced opinion.

I've been training bird dogs since the early 70's and never have seen a good weim yet, not compared to the other two breeds I just referenced.

Wires are popular where you live and there are good reasons for that.

So do you want a hunter or a pet??


----------



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

Bobm:

Thanks for the input. Well, probably more of a pet - that's the reality. Occasional hunter. I plan to self-train. I once had a GSP, he was a fantastic hunter, and I hunted frequently in those days. My bird hunting (pheasants) is usually limited to three or four trips per year now. I've always admired the Weims and am aware that it is a "relatively" low percentage breed. I'm willing to gamble that I end up with a "hunter" in my view. I'm not looking for a dog that will hunt 24/7 and field trial Super Dog status. But good lines would at least put some odds in my favor.

There is at least one excellent wirehaired breeder close to Fargo. You are right, this breed has become very popular around these parts, and for good reason. My second choice would be a GSP for sure.


----------



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

1911, I've lost your e-mail address, and have been anxiously waiting for pictures of your pup. Chloe is waiting also!


----------

